
Waiting for Amazon interview result - ptrinh
I've just done an on-site interviewing with Amazon last Friday for its hiring event.<p>The recruiter says it would takes 2-3 business days for the result. It's 5 days now.<p>Any idea how long does that take to get the result? Anyone in the same boat as me?
======
kevinrpope
One of Amazon's corporate tenets is to take initiative. If you haven't heard
anything after trying to get in touch with the recruiter, contact someone else
you know on the inside.

------
cezary
I was in the same boat earlier this summer, it took them about a month to get
back to me.

~~~
ptrinh
how long did they told you it would take? Is that an offer?

~~~
cezary
They told me it would take a week, and no offer. I looked elsewhere in the
meantime.

~~~
ptrinh
is that a hiring event where a lot of people come at once for the interview?
Did you have to go through the phone interview?

~~~
cezary
No, I was the only one there for an interview. I had two phone interviews
before coming in for an in person interview.

